# Sunday's Show and Tell...6/25/17...It's Summer



## jd56 (Jun 25, 2017)

That's right, it's officially Summer!

So let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2017)

no bikes right now,just something from the 60's..............................


----------



## JKT (Jun 25, 2017)

I picked up some more heavy metal this week !! first off it a early 146 lb. Peter Wright anvil dating from 1860 but no later then 1884, I just got this yesterday and still need to clean it up some. next is a very rarely seen English double horned anvil with a very unusual shape.. "manufacture unknown" its 156 lbs. and seems to date to before 1780.. but could be as late as 1852.. the next is a monster Swedish Kohlswa double horned south German style cast steel anvil, with a side step shelf and upsetting block with original factory base . this monster weighs in at 438 lbs. without the base and is 40" long !!  Swedish anvils are made from the finest steel in the world !! this one is being shipped over from Austria.. and I also picked up a firepot and tyuere for a forge I'm building..  Ohhh my back !! lol

































View attachment 487000

View attachment 487001

View attachment 487002

View attachment 487003

View attachment 487004

View attachment 487005

View attachment 487006

View attachment 487007


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 25, 2017)

10 year anniversary coming up soon... Bought this to flip to get some much needed money.



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2017)

JKT said:


> I picked up some more heavy metal this week !! first off it a early 146 lb. Peter Wright anvil dating from 1860 but no later then 1884, I just got this yesterday and still need to clean it up some. next is a very rarely seen English double horned anvil with a very unusual shape.. "manufacture unknown" its 156 lbs. and seems to date to before 1780.. but could be as late as 1852.. the next is a monster Swedish Kohlswa double horned south German style cast steel anvil, with a side step shelf and upsetting block with original factory base . this monster weighs in at 438 lbs. without the base and is 40" long !!  Swedish anvils are made from the finest steel in the world !! this one is being shipped over from Austria.. and I also picked up a firepot and tyuere for a forge I'm building..  Ohhh my back !! lol
> 
> View attachment 486992
> 
> ...





I would hate to see the shipping ill on those! You need to post some pics of your entire anvil collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jun 25, 2017)

made in canton ohio,came with lightening darts!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2017)

A license plate for my '41 Merc Pacemaker and a couple of cabinet photos I found in an antique shop in Salt Lake City last week. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 25, 2017)

Couple parts cabinets, wheels for a project and a sign


----------



## JKT (Jun 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I would hate to see the shipping ill on those! You need to post some pics of your entire anvil collection. V/r Shawn



shipping on that Kohlswa from Austria is only 120.00 Euros about $133.00 USD.. its being added to a large shipment coming over to a individual I know that have some brought over from time to time..that's why the shipping cost is quite reasonable..


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 25, 2017)

I thought I might strike out this week , I didn't find anything I don't already have but I really like these early 1cell Delta horns  and this one has a really cool look , and I  always pick up these Delta reflectors when I see them. Thank you Shawn { Freqman1}


----------



## petritl (Jun 25, 2017)

It's been a nice week, Aldi stand, Convert o tricycle, vintage battery charger, misc bike parts.

If anyone has an interest in the trike let me know


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 25, 2017)

Did a little schwinning..

78 Heavi duty
68 Collegiate 5 speed coppertone
58 American 2 speed



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 25, 2017)

JKT said:


> I picked up some more heavy metal this week !! first off it a early 146 lb. Peter Wright anvil dating from 1860 but no later then 1884, I just got this yesterday and still need to clean it up some. next is a very rarely seen English double horned anvil with a very unusual shape.. "manufacture unknown" its 156 lbs. and seems to date to before 1780.. but could be as late as 1852.. the next is a monster Swedish Kohlswa double horned south German style cast steel anvil, with a side step shelf and upsetting block with original factory base . this monster weighs in at 438 lbs. without the base and is 40" long !!  Swedish anvils are made from the finest steel in the world !! this one is being shipped over from Austria.. and I also picked up a firepot and tyuere for a forge I'm building..  Ohhh my back !! lol
> 
> View attachment 486992
> 
> ...



Just curious  are you planning on becoming a "Forged In Fire" contestant ?


----------



## JKT (Jun 25, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> Just curious  are you planning on becoming a "Forged In Fire" contestant ?



no plans to at this time.. lol


----------



## Blackout (Jun 25, 2017)

couple cool lights... Century is already cleaned up and in the house


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 25, 2017)

This 18lb box was on my doorstep on Friday. Inside were 195 old newsletters from the 80s and 90s and into the 2000s.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 25, 2017)

No bikes. I only got Bones Season 12.



I like those tan Murray's and thought one would make a nice 58 Fury tribute bike with some gold added to the chrome parts.

Although after all of these years I still haven't finished my Christine bike in part that I think I would mess up painting it with the paint I bought for it that costs me a little bit too much. Also I haven't even done most of my bikes for except 3 of them that only needed cleaning & grease in the head tube & bottom bracket.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2017)

Picked up a few more badges. 

The Stamp on the back of the BFG badge is cool.

I've only found one person that heard of the Blackhawk!

Always buying Cool Badges!
1-208-687-5319, graydiana@att.net or PM me.
This a home phone, I don't have a cell phone. Thanks, Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Not really new but a project I've been making progress on. 1957 Harley Davidson Sportster--first year bike. Still need to do an oil change and wire up the ignition circuit before I try to fire it up. V/r Shawn


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 25, 2017)

It was a good week with quite a variety found including a '56 X-53. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 25, 2017)

Found this old snap of these lovely Ladies! They're both really nicely dressed. It looks like she has her trusy Kodak and a picnic lunch packed! I wonder who she's going to meet?

And I think she's riding an Iver perhaps?

Hi @fordmike65

I love ya bud! Yeah I know....I'm next....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 25, 2017)

GenuineRides said:


> It was a good week with quite a variety found including a '56 X-53.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those skateboard wheels for sale?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Not really new but a project I've been making progress on. 1957 Harley Davidson Sportster--first year bike. Still need to do an oil change and wire up the ignition circuit before I try to fire it up. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 487135 View attachment 487136 View attachment 487137



That is nice.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 25, 2017)

Went to Memory Lane this past week for a few goodies for projects, never disappointed anytime I go there, tons of cool stuff to look at, a helping hand to find what I need, and most times buy something I probably didn't need! Lol. Picked up some tires, tubes and rim strips for a few projects, gonna see how the Schwalbe Big Ben's work on the Colson double bar, picked up some pedals and crank bearings for the Silverking I'll be getting ready to tear into, and a speedo gear assembly for an old exerciser I have. Have a great week all! Joe


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 25, 2017)

This week brought some goodies my way 
nice vintage buckles:



 

 



Dig this old box that came home from the LB swap




Some seats as well


 

 



A cool custom reflector from @Dave Marko
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/markos-custom-reflectors.112556/





And my latest old dive watch returned home from rehab


----------



## spoker (Jun 25, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> This week brought some goodies my way
> nice vintage buckles:
> 
> View attachment 487305 View attachment 487306 View attachment 487307
> ...



1 two buckle your shoe!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 25, 2017)

picked this up to day ,its a old sun shine bike made in Waterloo Ontario Canada still has the head bage on it


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 25, 2017)

1908 or 1909 Pierce dual suspension bicycle. I have completely taken it apart. Hope to have the frame in primer soon.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm in sell mode! Sold a bunch of bike stuff (some shown above) I have tons of bike stuff to sell but don't want to deal with shipping so haven't posted too much yet. Prefer local sales.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2017)

This original 1948 Tour de France route map arrived this week.
Luckily, the fan that carried this one around, wrote down the names of the first, second & third place finishers for each stage.
Gino Bartali was the over all winner that year.
He also won it in 1938, book ending the gap between World War II.
Definitely, one of the greatest cyclists of all time.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> A license plate for my '41 Merc Pacemaker and a couple of cabinet photos I found in an antique shop in Salt Lake City last week. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 487026 View attachment 487027 View attachment 487028



Congrads on the STL plate. Those people lived about 4 miles away, but wouldn't let me pay cash for it. They could also care less about keeping it local. Now that you have two plates from STL, you and Heidi are gonna have to join us for a ride...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Congrads on the STL plate. Those people lived about 4 miles away, but wouldn't let me pay cash for it. They could also care less about keeping it local. Now that you have two plates from STL, you and Heidi are gonna have to join us for a ride...




I would like to get back to Pappy's Smokehouse! I don't understand some people. I'd sell cash local any day to save packing and shipping. V/r Shawn


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 25, 2017)

Picked this up in the neighborhood today...Love those "For Free" signs!
A Box store Huffy that I'll clean up and give to a local kid this summer...


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2017)

I got this Schwinn Tiger Badge in the mail yesterday. My friend Peter sold it to me and sent this license along with it. He took it off the same bike the Badge came from. I think it's pretty cool!

If you will notice the letters CS on the license, It stands for Colorado Springs and that's where G. W. Tiger  & Son was located.

And of course the name Tiger is COOOL!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 25, 2017)

Well, it's been a good week. I'm done buying parts and bikes for awhile...too many projects....this will be my last post in this thread for awhile...
I got this from @rustjunkie and it had a surprise inside...thanks...








I got another guard that is in excellent shape...




I got another seat.....




And lastly, got 2 more 3 speeds and nickle chains for 3 of my projects....


----------



## spoker (Jun 25, 2017)

spoker said:


> 1 two buckle your shoe!!



3 four get outa the door


----------



## mike j (Jun 25, 2017)

Picked up this guy walking along side the 3' high concrete divider in the middle of a busy four lane highway. Relocated to greener pastures.


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 25, 2017)

This bargain priced stem just arrived. Moving the '17 Indian frame down the road one part at a time. Plan B in the second pic.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 26, 2017)

Some nice picks this weekend.
One of which is this 1958 dated RAF DE HAVILLAND "VENOM" canopy, fairly hard to find piece. Really nice condition, will polish and clean up great!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 26, 2017)

And! of course! What weekend is not complete without finding another Schwinn straight bar project bike. Been finding alot of these lately!


----------

